# What can I eat?



## ladiwolf (Mar 14, 2005)

I have recently been diagnosed with IBS, and my doctor has told me to try eating a different variety of foods to see what I can tolerate and what I can't. I have discovered over the past 8 weeks that I cannot tolerate any type of vegetables, including lettuce. Other than drinking V8 all day, what are my other options for getting the vitamins and minerals I need from vegetables?


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi - there's actually comprehensive dietary info for IBS right here ../diet/ You can walk your way through many pages of info and a dietary cheat sheet you can print out. I think you'll find that vegetables (which are mostly high in insoluble fiber) can be better tolerated when you use a soluble fiber foundation. Root vegetables can be especially well-tolerated, as they're already high in soluble fiber to begin with. The guidelines on that site should give you the info you need to safely expand your diet and get adequate nutrition.Best,Heather


----------

